# FTL



## McTrevor (4. Januar 2021)

Da ja mit Cyberpunk, XBox, PS5 und der Verfügbarkeit der neuen Grafikkarten-Generationen viele hitzige Diskusionen herrschten möchte ich an dieser Stelle eine alte Perle empfehlen, bei der weder Teraflops noch Raytracing oder so ein Kram relevant oder nötig sind: 

FTL - Faster Than Light

Das perfekte Spiel, wenn man schon immer mal damit geliebäugelt hat, sich in den Captain-Sessel von Kirk oder Picard zu setzen und "Volle Energie auf die Schilde" zu kommandieren. Im Kern ist das Spiel ein roguelike Echtzeit-Taktik-Strategie-Spiel mit Pausenfunktion. Man startet mit einem marginal ausgestatteten Raumschiff und einer Rumpfcrew und fliegt dann durch insgesamt 8 Sektoren, um dort dem Finalboss insgesamt dreimal gegenüber zu treten und ihn wenn möglich zu vernichten. Auf dem Weg dahin bekämpft man andere Raumschiffe, löst Quests, sammelt Ressourcen und rüstet das eigene Raumschiff auf.

In den Kämpfen ist man damit beschäftigt zu entscheiden, mit welchen Waffen man auf welche Systeme des Feindes feuert. Man kommandiert dabei gleichzeitig die Crew, um feindliche Boarding-Crews zu bekämpfen, Feuer zu löschen, Systeme zu reparieren oder die eigene Boarding-Crew auf dem Feindesschiff anzuweisen.
Zusätzlich muss die verfügbare Reaktorenergie auf die verschiedenen Systemen wie Antriebe, Schilde, Waffen, Tarnvorrichtung oder Teleporter verteilt werden um diese Systeme (falls vorhanden) nutzen zu können.
Das ganze bleibt dabei stets beherrschbar dank der Pausenfunktion von der man wirklich ständig Gebrauch machen sollte.

Strategisch gilt es, die richtigen Routen durch die gewählten Sektoren zu wählen (die feindliche Flotte ist einem auf den Fersen) und knallhart abzuwägen, wann und ob man bestimmte Systeme kauft bzw. aufrüstet. Da es sich um ein roguelike handelt, sind die Shop-Standorte sowie deren Inventar stets unterschiedlich. Man muss die strategische Planung also entsprechend robust gestalten und auch mal improvisieren können.

Dank insgesamt 28 verschiedener Schiffe, die, bis auf das erste, erst freigespielt werden müssen, ergibt sich zusammen mit dem zufallsgenerierten Ansatz ein sehr hoher Wiederspielwert. Ein Durchlauf durch alle 8 Sektoren inklusive Bosskampf benötigt dabei ungefähr vier Stunden. Natürlich abhängig von der Spielweise.

Es gibt ein Tutorial, welches einem die Basics bei bringt. Die Lernkurve ist danach zugegebenermaßen recht steil und der Schwierigkeitsgrad hoch. Man sollte als Anfänger definitiv auf Leicht starten und sich darauf gefasst machen, die ersten vielleicht ca. 10 Versuche als Raumschrott oder Geisterschiff (Crewtod) durchs All treibend zu enden. Aufgrund des zufallsgenerierten Ansatzes ist das Spiel dabei nicht immer wirklich fair aber auf den leichteren Schwierigkeitsgraden ist eine Gewinnquote von annähernd 100% trotzdem zu erreichen außer bei den härtesten Schiffen vielleicht.

Die Grafik ist einfach und zweckmäßig und die Musik stimmungsvoll. Dafür dürfte das Spiel von den Hardwareanforderungen auch auf jedem Toaster der nach 1980 hergestellt wurde laufen.

Wenn man Lernbereitschaft und etwas Frustresistenz mitbringt ist dieses Spiel allerdings hochgradig suchterregend. Der Drang, bis zum gegnerischen Flaggschiff durchzudringen und mit dem den Boden aufzuwischen ist wirklich immens.

Das spiel gibt es bei GOG (derzeit 2,09€) und bei Steam (derzeit 2,49€). Gemessen an der Spielzeit ist es aber selbst zum Normalpreis von um die 10 Euro ein super Deal!


----------



## McDrake (4. Januar 2021)

Fands teilweise schon bissl arg stressig.
Weiss aber nicht, wie sich das Game inzwischen spielt.
Mir wärs wirklich lieber, wenn das nicht ganz so Rogue-Like wäre.

Crying Suns (per 7.1. gratis bei EPIC) ist für meinen Geschmack ein wenig fairer.


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte es mir damals für iOS geholt. Auf dem iPad ist das per Touch auch genial spielbar.
Überhaupt eines der vielen Positivbeispiele für die Stärke von Indies, ihre Titel sauber auf Mobile zu portieren (This War of Mine, Limbo, World of Goo, Papers Please, .....).

Nachteil, ich sehe gerade mein Spielstand ist weg. Das hatte wohl noch kein Cloud Save. 
Ein paar Mal hab ich den Endboss besiegt, einige Schiffe freigeschaltet. Mein Favorit war klar der Stealth Cruiser. Ohne Schild dafür mit Tarnung eine enorm lustige Rogue-Klasse.

Schon ein forderndes und manchmal stressiges Spiel. Und das Roguelike nutzte sich dann auch irgendwann ab und ich hab's zur Seite gelegt.
Immerhin gibt es gewissen Fortschritt, da man nach immer neuen Schiffen sucht. Hmm, eigentlich könnte ich mal wieder reingucken. Die Titelmelodie eben ging sofort wieder in's Ohr.


----------

